# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Ищется "портативный фаервол"

## MOCT

Ищется программа, которая способна показать сетевую активность, а именно: какие процессы и куда (это даже опционально) хотят лезть в сеть. При этом к программе предъявляется требование, чтобы она минимально затрагивала систему (в идеале - без инсталляции). Как работают современные продвинутые фаерволы устраивает не совсем - глубокое проникновение в систему, потребность в конфигурировании, выполненние лишних функций (антиадваре, фильтр) и отсюда большой объем.
Кто-нибудь что-нибудь похожее встречал?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

как вариант его можно попробовать от TcpView известного человека..

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Кроме TcpView есть еще TDIMon - автор Руссинович, он показывает сетевую автивность приложений на уровне TDI

----------


## Ego1st

> Кроме TcpView есть еще TDIMon - автор Руссинович, он показывает сетевую автивность приложений на уровне TDI


Точно онем я и забыл, в купе с TcpView очень хорошая связка получаеться..

----------


## :-)

GhostWall FireWall



> GhostWall is a firewall which allows you to restrict the communications between your computer and others. Unlike other firewalls which have forgotten their main role, GhostWall is simply a firewall, mainly designed to replace the standard Microsoft firewall with better features and performance.


Windows XP, 2000, 2003, XP64
Free Version (656KB)

Protoport Personal Firewall
для пользователей из бывшего СССР предусмотрена бесплатная регистрация
• Bandwidth Limit
• Net Status
• Packet Log
• Applications
• Web Guard 
Windows 2000/2003/XP 
(170 кб)

DiamondCS Port Explorer

----------


## MOCT

всем спасибо за рекомендации!

----------


## Erekle

> Protoport Personal Firewall


3 рестарта. I - при установке, III - при удалении, и II - при удалении драйверов в Safe Mode согласно инструкции, благо производитель предусмотрел, что Windows не загрузится.  :Smiley: 
(а что они прячут свой адрес, как им отослать .dmp, сами же просили...)

----------


## Sunix

"netstat.exe -ab" - программа показывающая соединения и процессы  :Wink:

----------


## orvman

1. Это не программа, а внутренняя команда Винды.
2. Не всегда можно доверять ей.

----------


## Sunix

1. это программа конечно же, отдельным файлом лежит, но из состава винды
2. почему?

(я ее ваще как полу-шутку запостил=))

----------


## Olegrus

Filseclab файрвол. Имеется монитор и по активности в сети, и по соединениям приложений. Системные поддерживаются.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> "netstat.exe -ab" - программа показывающая соединения и процессы


"netstat.exe -ab" с ключем "-ab" ни когда не видел и сомневаюсь что будет работать... хотя могу и заблуждатся.
"netstat с ключами  -?,-a,-e,-n,-s,-p,-r работает точно!"
если добавить к команде еще небольшое дополненье то и складывает в лог "netstat -a>C:\netstatlog.txt"



> 1. Это не программа, а внутренняя команда Винды.
> 2. Не всегда можно доверять ей.


Согласен часто врет и не все показывает!

----------


## Mamont

netstat.exe - программа.
"netstat.exe -ab" - команда винде запустить программу netstat.exe с ключом -ab.

----------


## Ego1st

> netstat.exe - программа.
> "netstat.exe -ab" - команда винде запустить программу netstat.exe с ключом -ab.


чё серьёзно? спасибо за подробности=))

----------


## anton_dr

А мужики то не знали  :Smiley:

----------


## Erekle

С моей стороны, конечно, ээ...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  но раз речь о TcpView и TDIMon, а у последнего и функции "прикончить"-то не имеется, да и Port Explorer далеко не фаерволл, - какой-нибудь сниффер? Ну, небольшой, от тоже известного...

Некоторые проблемы с выводом имени и ID процесса:



> Starting from version 1.30, you can view the process information (ProcessID and process filename) for captured TCP packets. However, this feature have some limitations and problems: 
> Process information is only displayed for TCP packets (It doesn't work with UDP)Process information may not be displayed for TCP connections that closed after short period of time.Retrieving process information consume more CPU resources and may slow down your computer. It's not recommended to use this feature if you have intensive network traffic.Process information is currently not saved in ssp file.In order to activate this feature, go to 'Advanced Options' dialog-box, check the "Retrieve process information while capturing packets" option and click the 'OK' button. 2 new columns will be added: ProcessID and Process Filename. Start capturing, and process information will be displayed for the captured TCP conversations.


Кстати, не раз встречал, что TcpView предпочитают больше CurrPorts, хотя у последнего граф больше. Это от того, что TcpView более корректно работает?

----------

